# How Uber Differs From Taxis



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

First, let me state my qualifications: I drove taxi for several years in Nevada, and have been driving Uber in the Mid-South for just under a month.

There's a world of difference between the two. Uber - more correctly its business model - has eliminated a lot of the things that annoyed me when I drove a cab. Driving cab, most of my stress came from either the passengers or the cab company.

With Uber, you control the car, even when you're not driving. It's amazing how many strange things happen when someone else has the car. More important, you conform to YOUR schedule, without care for the company's "car schedule."

Uber passengers have been a real delight. Alas, taxi passengers are often the cause of your problems. The Uber model keeps this from happening. Let me cite a few examples ....

- Uber has them enter some addresses into the app. No more having the bartender pour a drunk into the back seat, a guy so out of it he can't tell you where he lives, and his ID gives an address three state3s away.

- I had a teen get in the car. During the course of the ride, his questions made clear he was looking for ways to scam the system. A favorite trick of the bad passenger is to hop out and run off - without paying. That doesn't work with Uber, since a credit card is needed before you can have a car dispatched, and Uber is responsible for bad charges.

- Uber doesn't take cash. There's no way for me to pick up a 'waver,' or enter the trip from my end. No, it has to be done by the passenger. If you want to 'flag a cab,' you need to flag a CAB. This makes Uber drivers poor robbery targets, and we're no longer fumbling for change. OK, so we don't get many tips - it's a trade I'm happy to make.

- That last one is the part that saves you from getting you in trouble at the airport. We don't sit in cab stands. No, the CUSTOMER calls us. We go there to pick up a specific person at their specific invitation. Look at the "sting" threads and ask what happens. The inspector attempts to get you to agree to pick them up. That's not how we do things. THEY have to call Uber, and a driver is sent to pick up ONLY the person who called. We show up to pick up "Joe" ... and NOT just any random person who gets in. If they bluff their way past the name part, we have the drop-off destination. Where do they want to go? Make them say! If they say 'take me to the Hilton' and the app is telling you '123 Small Lane' .... you have the wrong person. Toss them out. They're trespassing.

- Maybe they have a 'right' to take "any cab." Good for them. Remember: you're NOT a cab at all!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> - I had a teen get in the car. During the course of the ride, his questions made clear he was looking for ways to scam the system. A favorite trick of the bad passenger is to hop out and run off - without paying. That doesn't work with Uber, since a credit card is needed before you can have a car dispatched, and Uber is responsible for bad charges.


Correct, but watch out for pax _canceling_ the ride in progress. I haven't had it happen to me, but others have and I had a college kid ask about it the other day.

If that DOES happen, you can still get paid. Most recommend just completing the trip and then doing a trip/fare review explaining what happened.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> First, let me state my qualifications: I drove taxi for several years in Nevada, and have been driving Uber in the Mid-South for just under a month.
> 
> There's a world of difference between the two. Uber - more correctly its business model - has eliminated a lot of the things that annoyed me when I drove a cab. Driving cab, most of my stress came from either the passengers or the cab company.
> 
> ...


Excerpt from your post in the thread _Question from a rider_



Karen Stein said:


> There's only so much expense a *minimum wage job (like driving Uber)* can carry.


Did you make "minimum wage" driving a cab?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

It is nice that you found something that works. Hopefully Uber is profitable for you and you ebjoy the experience. Beware of rate cuts though.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> With Uber, you control the car, even when you're not driving.


Not only do you control the car with Uber
you pay for the car
you pay for the maintenance and upkeep of the car
you pay for the insurance of the car
you pay for any abuse to the car
you pay any deductible of the car
you pay any licensing and registration of the car
you pay any fines, fees, liens and levies on the car
you are both civilly and criminally responsible for any peril that the car encounters
You get all this for 1/3 the rate of a taxi. Where do I sign up?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

The difference - Taxis raked customers over coals for profit; Uber rakes it's "partners" over coals for profit.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> First, let me state my qualifications: I drove taxi for several years in Nevada, and have been driving Uber in the Mid-South for just under a month.
> 
> There's a world of difference between the two. Uber - more correctly its business model - has eliminated a lot of the things that annoyed me when I drove a cab. Driving cab, most of my stress came from either the passengers or the cab company.


There certainly are a lot of differences between Uber and the taxi business.

What I found to be great about driving a taxi-

Cash business, no one snitching to the IRS about what they supposedly paid you- no 1099's. You brought your income home in cash money every day you went out.

No one asking the passengers to rate you, if they got from where they were to where they wanted to be- they had no reason to complain.

The cab persona was enough to instill good behavior into almost all of the passengers- even the bad actors. Bartenders never "poured" drunks into the back seat of my taxi- I didn't allow it. The bartender would just be informed that he got the guy in that condition, he could drive him home.

The possibility of someone running- usually a teenage type- was always there. But insisting on payment upfront from those characters- particularly on longer trips- eliminated that distress. I had 2 short trips than ran off without paying over 4 years.

Robbery is of course more of a possibility in a cab, where you have a lot of cash. I kept money in a lot of different pockets when I was driving, to reduce the possible loss, the one time I was robbed, they caught the guy in 8 minutes. Most of our Pittsburgh thugs really didn't want to risk robbing cabbies here. We were known to just refuse robbery requests, like one of my brother drivers did.

https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AAIBAJ&sjid=QW8DAAAAIBAJ&pg=5199,240584&hl=en


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not only do you control the car with Uber
> you pay for the car
> you pay for the maintenance and upkeep of the car
> you pay for the insurance of the car
> ...


The truth can really sting.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I never drove a cab. I drove Uber for 10 months. I had a friend who ran an illegal cab in Ny, and did a couple ride-alongs. I've driven several cab drivers while doing Uber and talked game. 
I have to base some of my opinions on guessing and common sense.

My impression is that cab driving could have got you some awful shifts and low pay if you were desperate or a victim type. 
That cab driving had more potential for a go-getter / hard working type. With the Tips and the Networking possibilities and simply being rewarded more for being a 'pro' with actual tangible income and opportunity advantages over the scrubs, rather than just a rating. Particularly before Uber saturated the market with low rate fares. 

I feel that Uber is welcoming to a broader range of people than a cab driver. 
Uber doesn't require a great deal of discipline, as we can set our own schedules.
We have threads about Uber drivers who are too shy to speak to passengers, or who ask advice on how to drive if their stereo is broken.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

In response to the OP- You drove a cab in NEVADA.
Nevada (Vegas in particular) is a unique market.
I own my cab. I have little to no medallion expense.
Cabs in 2016 rarely deal in cash- I have a state of the art Verifone system installed (hardwired) in my cab.
Clearly I feel different about pax than you, but the "pouring a drunk into my backseat" is a nightshift reference and I do not nightshift anymore.

The differences I see are that Uber is an Ehail system only and a cab has the opportunity to hustle.
Also, Uber pays you peanuts whereas my meter runs at $2.50 per mile (hence my user name).
Too bad you hacked in NV- it's different other places.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Edit-duplicate post.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The two way radios that the cabs had, is something else which is a lot different that Uber. Uber has passengers making all sorts of demands for this music or that music--in the cab biz, passengers listened to the chatter on the cab radio about cabs needed here or there and that was their only listening choice. The ballgame might be the only public broadcast they would hear, knowing when the baseball or football game is likely to be over was valuable information for drivers looking to negotiate traffic and find their next fare.

Further, cab drivers at least here, were goodwill ambassadors with a wealth of knowledge for visitors seeking one attraction or another. A lot of guys from out of town always wanted taken to local nudie bar establishments- I guess they didn't have that in Cincinnati or Tulsa or wherever else they were from.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You stated some of the pros. There are some negatives. One big one from the driver's perspective I feel is the rating and reported issue system. With cab companies if a customer calls and complains because the driver "took ten minutes to get to them" the dispatcher/phone people would just roll their eyes and not even tell the driver because it is a ridiculous complaint when one stop light could take 5 minutes alone. With Uber however that same passenger can 1* you and then report an issue that you had "bad navigation" and missed the ETA for the pickup. Hell they might even make up some other stuff too. This could get you fired. Especially if you are already lower on the ratings scale.

There is more job security as a taxi. With Uber there are so many more things which could happen from getting dropped due to a bad rating to false accusations from passengers. The more rides you take the greater the odds. As long as Uber doesn't back their drivers more it will always be this way as compared to cabs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Radios are gone, bro.
Big city cabs have data pads, either Mobile Knowledge or CMT (which is the same ownership company but two different tech products).
Most dispatch is done by data pings now.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> *1. *I drove taxi for several years in Nevada, and have been driving Uber in the Mid-South for just under a month.
> 
> *2. *Driving cab, most of my stress came from either the passengers or the cab company.
> 
> ...


1. The cab business _*ain't*_ the same in all markets. Further, I do not know when you drove a cab in Nevada, but much has changed even in just the past five years.

2. You claim to be driving in the "Mid-South". Your location reads "St. Louis". If, however, you are not getting any stress either from passengers or Uber, either you are one lucky lady or you are driving in Cloudcuckooland or some other Marvelous Utopian Paradise. You stated that you have read several topics on these Boards. Have you seen one yet, about bad passengers, horrid drunks and other obnoxos? In fact, to read these Boards, most of these drivers have more problem passengers in the space of four hours than I had in twenty years. To read these Boards, if you work at night, every third passenger ralphs in your car and the other two thirds one star you for having a smelly car as a result.

3. This is the case if you are in a market or driving for a company that has shift cars. Most of the rentals in the Capital of Your Nation and its suburbs are twenty-four hour rentals. In the Capital of Your Nation, many own their cabs (I own mine). To be sure, if you are driving a shift cab (there are one or two companies here that do that) you can have problems with what the other driver does.

4. See Number Three. In addition, I control my cab when I am not driving it because it is parked. A while back, there was some agitation here to make the annual cost of a vehicle licence so prohibitive that you had to shift your car. We laid out all of the disadvantages and, oddly enough, the regulators actually bought it. We raised the subject of unpaid parking summonses--a subject with which the Hack Office always has been unfortunately quite familiar.

5. Again you must be driving in the Great Utopian Paradise of Cloudcuckooland. While most passengers are "acceptable", you get far more who are problems than you do in a cab. This is because you have an oversupply of cheap people who take the cheap way out but do not want the consequences of their excessive frugality (there is an oxymoron for you).

6. They do not need to enter an address to ride, be it UberX or Uber Taxi (Uber offers taxis, here, something that it does not do in St. Louis). I haul customers on both platforms who do not enter a destination all the time. As long as they are staying in the City or going to certain suburbs, I do not need it anyhow as I have an advantage that most TNC drivers lack: I actually know where I am going in the jurisdiction where I am licenced to hack. To be sure, if it is a suburb with which I am not familiar, I will ask them to enter the destination. Usually, I need it only for the last few blocks, anyhow.

7. As the Pittsburgh hacker so correctly indicated, you get stuck with a passed out drunk only if you allow it. To be sure, there were some bartenders that you did help out here and there, but they returned the favour. As a rule, though, when a bartender, bouncer or hotel doorman tries to pour a drunk into my cab, it does not happen. In the case of the hotel doorman, I tell him to call the limousine or cab that buys all of the airport trips from him. He can make that driver give him ten dollars for the privilege of having a drunk waste his time then ralph or relieve himself (or both) in the car.

8. Three words: Money Up Front.

9. That much is true. Uber will pay you even if the card is no good. Lyft gives them either twenty-four or forty-eight hours "to pay". This means that if the card is no good one hour before that week's cutoff time, you do not get paid for that trip until the next week. I understand that Lyft will pay you, eventually, if the card is no good. One of the things that I hated about My Taxi was that if they tried to pay through the application and their card was no good, the transaction did not go through. Uber will pay, I will make that statement in its favour.

10. I do not know about Nevada (or Missouri, for that matter), but in the Capital of Your Nation, hardly anyone pays cash for a cab ride, these days. In fact, the last few times anyone has tried to rob cab drivers, he has gotten caught. This is because the thug gets so little from a driver, that he must rob several to get the amount of money that he wants. If you keep doing that, the odds of your getting caught increase geometrically. I consider it unusual if I get ten per cent of my receipts in cash.

11. At the airports here, they do have a waiting area for TNC drivers. It is a taxi stand by any other name. In fact, most companies here, when they were on real dispatch (READ: voice dispatch), worked from stands before opening up a section.

12. I do not know about Nevada or Missouri, but you can call a cab in the Capital of Your Nation. In fact, in its suburbs, if you want a cab, you almost have to call it. In the Capital of Your Nation, it costs extra to call a cab and has since the 1920s. People will call cabs to public places. When the cab driver goes there, he is there to pick up a specific person, just as is the TNC driver.

To paraphrase a Member here, who is from that "other Washington":

*You ain't nothin' but no illegal, underinsured, underinformed, GPS-hugging cut rate taxi driver.*



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Radios are gone, bro.
> Big city cabs have data pads, either Mobile Knowledge or CMT Most dispatch is done by data pings now.


It is a shame, too. The one advantage that computer/digital/satellite/GPS based call assignment has (note that I do not call it "dispatch". REAL dispatch requires a human being who knows what he is doing) is that it can put out fifty calls at once.

A dispatcher can talk only to one driver at a time. In fact, one of the pet peeves of most dispatchers was drivers who interrupted when you were talking to another driver. Here, it was the same ones every time. No matter how much you told them, they would keep butting in. I manged to cure a few by ignoring them on bids. When they complained, I used to ask them if it made them angry that I ignored them. Of course they answered in the affirmative. My next question was "How do you think that I feel when you ignore me?" Of course, they had no idea what I meant, so I had to explain to them that I had repeatedly asked them to stop speaking out of turn, but, since they kept doing it, obviously they were ignoring me. I was just returning the favour.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes and one more thing I am a Licensed completely legal taxi driver here in St Louis......and to repeat what AUD stated St Louis is not the "mid South".....it is actually the HEART of the "mid West"....and what OP was stating about Nevada is nothing compared to hacking in the heart of the Midwest St Louis first I own my cab...have for 12 years so I also control my cab and no one else.....2 85-90% of my trips are cashLESS....I care less than $50 at ANY given time.......#3 most of not all cabs in St Louis carry some type of computer dispatching system I use i CABBI but use to use MKT.....calling for a cab is still done but we have had an app based ordering for almost 6 years so hardly any street hails...but street hails are great cuz don't have to worry about "stings" cuz we are not sum illegal unlicensed unregulated scan we as cab drivers are are professionals......I set my own schedule....work when ,where, however I want to work and I don't have to worry about ratings......snacks....asking for Aux cord.....my radio never gets changed unless I change it.......I get tipped on 85-90% on all my trips.....and 1 more important difference...I collect the full amount of the fare at the end of each and every trip. I don't have to "check my trips"to make sure I got what is owed to me and hope and pray Uber doesn't change it over some b's fare review......so again Cabbing is so much better than Uber........but believe what you want to believe......after all OP believes St Louis is "mid-South".......smh


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

Serious question to cabbies here: How common are female cabbies? I've never heard of or seen one in my entire life. 

Calling this I don't believe this is a real person. It's very hard to believe an attractive blond spent 2 years working as a cabby.

If you did actually drive a cab for two years, the smart thing for you to do is write a book or blog something now that would be interesting also a better way to make money than uber.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Actually female cabbies are becoming not so rare I think with my company there are 10-15 out of 275 drivers


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ridelending said:


> Serious question to cabbies here: How common are female cabbies? I've never heard of or seen one in my entire life.
> 
> Calling this I don't believe this is a real person. It's very hard to believe an attractive blond spent 2 years working as a cabby.
> 
> If you did actually drive a cab for two years, the smart thing for you to do is write a book or blog something now that would be interesting also a better way to make money than uber.


Female cab drivers are about 1 in 10. If you've never heard or seen them that means you've not taken many cabs. Usually female drivers are smart enough to stay away from the "hood". Where in LA do you usually travel to and from?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Excerpt from your post in the thread _Question from a rider_
> 
> Did you make "minimum wage" driving a cab?


along with the car maintenance, city license, taxes, etc.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you fellow hacks for helping to disseminate information properly.

Women do drive cabs, I have lady cabbie friends back home.
Rarely are they petite diminutive ladies- tough broads for a tough job.

Man this week is rough. A few more hundred thousand TNC drivers and a few more holiday seasons should kill transportation forever.
Yesterday was a bad day.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ridelending said:


> Serious question to cabbies here: How common are female cabbies? I've never heard of or seen one in my entire life.
> 
> Calling this I don't believe this is a real person. It's very hard to believe an attractive blond spent 2 years working as a cabby.
> 
> If you did actually drive a cab for two years, the smart thing for you to do is write a book or blog something now that would be interesting also a better way to make money than uber.


Around here about 5-10% of cab drivers are female. I know some who have been cab drivers for over a decade.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Like I said I know of 10-15 of 275 drivers in my company are female.....and St Louis is a very very different market than any


freddieman said:


> along with the car maintenance, city license, taxes, etc.


If your driving a company owned vehicle you don't have to worry about maintenance, city license, or medallion fees driver just pays gas an lease fee for 24 hr car..........I own mine so maintenance is mine but if you keep your car up its not that bad.......also my lease fee is only $349 a week for dispatch and company's commercial insurance........they paid for license fee or medallion or whatever fee to operate


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I took a ride with a driver who used to be a cabbie and swore he would never go back to it. He claims Uber is so much better.

Main thing: robbery and assault. He doesn't carry cash and most everyone knows that, so he's much less likely a victim. 

Next thing was a surprise to me: he had to bribe the dispatchers to get work. With Uber, no dispatchers.

Final thing: Uber has every passenger's name and personal details. He believe passengers are better behaved just because they know this.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> ... Uber has them enter some addresses into the app. No more having the bartender pour a drunk into the back seat, a guy so out of it he can't tell you where he lives, and his ID gives an address three state3s away....


I regret to tell you, Uber hasn't stopped this. I've had numerous bartenders pour drunks in the back of my car.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> There certainly are a lot of differences between Uber and the taxi business.
> 
> What I found to be great about driving a taxi-
> 
> ...


That was a really cool story. But I noticed on the entire page B3 Neighborhood that all there was are story's about murders and dead people found stabbed. Time to relocate?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Man this week is rough. A few more hundred thousand TNC drivers and a few more holiday seasons should kill transportation forever.


Amen.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I took a ride with a driver who used to be a cabbie and swore he would never go back to it. He claims Uber is so much better.
> 
> Main thing: robbery and assault. He doesn't carry cash and most everyone knows that, so he's much less likely a victim.


I got assaulted by a drunk doing uber. It was my extra camera that kept me from being the one that got charged...

Security cameras have made a big difference since they were put in.

As a taxi driver, some nights i will have less than $40 or $50 in cash revenue, the rest will be in credit cards.

It's been leaning this way so much that the cab companies daily armored car trips have substantially changed.

30 years ago they picked up over 150,000+ in cash to send to the bank, now it's a daily withdrawal to pay drivers.

Credit card readers were the single greatest safety feature ever put into taxis.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Correct, but watch out for pax _canceling_ the ride in progress. I haven't had it happen to me, but others have and I had a college kid ask about it the other day.
> 
> If that DOES happen, you can still get paid. Most recommend just completing the trip and then doing a trip/fare review explaining what happened.


Lol, they cancel the ride during mid stream, I stop the car.


----------



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Here's a big difference. Most Uber cars do not smell! I have never been in a Taxi that didn't smell like someone was living in it. I had a new Prius discount cab take me to pick up a car I bought in Tucson four years ago and it stank. Most of my uber customers say the same thing.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Mb4birdie said:


> Here's a big difference. Most Uber cars do not smell! I have never been in a Taxi that didn't smell like someone was living in it. I had a new Prius discount cab take me to pick up a car I bought in Tucson four years ago and it stank. Most of my uber customers say the same thing.


Right now my Prius has a smell, but I"m trying to fix it. I bought it in June and now that it's cooler, turn the heat on and I smell warm plastic. All the pax have said yeah you can tell it's new. lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mb4birdie said:


> Here's a big difference. Most Uber cars do not smell! I have never been in a Taxi that didn't smell like someone was living in it. I had a new Prius discount cab take me to pick up a car I bought in Tucson four years ago and it stank. Most of my uber customers say the same thing.


That is because in most areas the taxi driver pretty much is living in it. 12 hour shifts five or six days a week are normal.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ya know eventually Uber cars will have some smell associated with them too.....I take pride in my cab cuz I own it....no smells


----------



## Scmdrewx08x (Dec 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> First, let me state my qualifications: I drove taxi for several years in Nevada, and have been driving Uber in the Mid-South for just under a month.
> 
> There's a world of difference between the two. Uber - more correctly its business model - has eliminated a lot of the things that annoyed me when I drove a cab. Driving cab, most of my stress came from either the passengers or the cab company.
> 
> ...


I drove a cab for 6 years. Our model was different from yours. We kept the cab 24 hrs, so we always had it. The fee is 95 a day. Plus gas. I financed a 2017, full coverage insurance, phone, and gas included. Added all that up and divide by 30. So my fee for Uber everyday, or my expenses, is 20 a day. Yea we get fewer runs but I don't need to make that 95 everyday, only 20, so it's really about the same all things considered. And that 20 a day goes towards my own car that I will own, versus an old beat up taxi.


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

She never reply to any of excellent answers to her. 
She must be one those UBER EMPLOYEE just sit in the office and type in this forums...
TROLLLLLL


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ya know I understand alot of the other cab companies have beat up and run down cabs.....but not all of us drive beat up and run down cars my company actually have been upgrading their fleet with modern cars vans hell even a few SUV s and I own mine it's a 2010 Hyundai Elantra....and I keep it in near immaculate shape


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

babalu said:


> She never reply to any of excellent answers to her. She must be one those UBER EMPLOYEE just sit in the office and type in this forums... TROLLLLLL


"She must be one of those people who have a life and don't just sit on one little forum waiting for someone to validate their opinion."

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> First, let me state my qualifications: I drove taxi for several years in Nevada, and have been driving Uber in the Mid-South for just under a month.
> 
> There's a world of difference between the two. Uber - more correctly its business model - has eliminated a lot of the things that annoyed me when I drove a cab. Driving cab, most of my stress came from either the passengers or the cab company.
> 
> ...


Call it what you want. An apple is not an orange but it's still a fruit. McDonald's isn't a high dollar steak house but it's still a restaurant. I can go on all day making these comparisons but the bottom line is that Uber appeals to the exact same customers as taxi's do, people looking for a ride. Uber has to call itself something different because they they would be held to the same strict standard as taxi companies. Uber isn't fooling anyone about that. Everyone knows it's a loop hole, a way to clear red tape. Uber handles dispatching, financial distribution and customer . Sounds just like a taxi companies HQ. Uber is a different type of taxi company.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Scmdrewx08x said:


> I drove a cab for 6 years. Our model was different from yours. We kept the cab 24 hrs, so we always had it. The fee is 95 a day. Plus gas. I financed a 2017, full coverage insurance, phone, and gas included. Added all that up and divide by 30. So my fee for Uber everyday, or my expenses, is 20 a day. Yea we get fewer runs but I don't need to make that 95 everyday, only 20, so it's really about the same all things considered. And that 20 a day goes towards my own car that I will own, versus an old beat up taxi.


Do 12,000 Uber runs in it and that's just what it will be- an old, stinky, run down taxi


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Do 12,000 Uber runs in it and that's just what it will be- an old, stinky, run down taxi


You know that cars don't get old from having passengers in them, right? I mean, the same car will be just as old over a given time period whether or not you are using it to ride share. And if it gets run down and stinky that just means that you aren't taking care of it. Maybe you just need an excuse for your cab being so gross? That's what my passengers keep telling me anyway.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Your making the same dough driving for UBER or a as a cabbie period but today you may make more as a rideshare driver. Stop complaining and go with all this innovation


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> You know that cars don't get old from having passengers in them, right? I mean, the same car will be just as old over a given time period whether or not you are using it to ride share. And if it gets run down and stinky that just means that you aren't taking care of it. Maybe you just need an excuse for your cab being so gross? That's what my passengers keep telling me anyway.


your crazy bro... my last personal taxi needed it's interior redone twice over 4 years (And it was getting pretty funky when i junked it, my GFs Ford focus is 15 years old and on the same interior and its way nicer than my cab was when it went to the scrapheap. (and less than half the miles)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Your making the same dough driving for UBER or a as a cabbie period but today you may make more as a rideshare driver. Stop complaining and go with all this innovation


You do realize that there is nearly a 300% variation in UberX rates from the top market and the bottom market in the US?
60c per mile (norfolk Virginia) 
$1.75 NYC


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> your crazy bro... my last personal taxi needed it's interior redone twice over 4 years (And it was getting pretty funky when i junked it, my GFs Ford focus is 15 years old and on the same interior and its way nicer than my cab was when it went to the scrapheap. (and less than half the miles)


You are correct, I forgot to factor in that the average passenger treats a cab the way that the average cabbie treats the average passenger. Karma sucks, right?


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

I drove a cab for ten years and unless something changes im.going back. The convenience of the app sending me to the wrong place all the time isn't worth the pay cut. The risk of carrying cash sucks but oh well getting paid 33% and having to pay for my own car never adds up. Then there are the entitled ass PAX. At least in the cab if I put one of these ****s out the dispatcher will take my side. Uber needs to at least double it's rates to make it viable to people that can do math. I think I'm just gonna recruit uber drivers and get paid the bonus while I drove a cab because I'll make more money that way then I would actually driving for uber.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You do realize that there is nearly a 300% variation in UberX rates from the top market and the bottom market in the US?
> 60c per mile (norfolk Virginia)
> $1.75 NYC


And it's still 1/3 a cab in a those markets


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> You know that cars don't get old from having passengers in them, right? I mean, the same car will be just as old over a given time period whether or not you are using it to ride share. And if it gets run down and stinky that just means that you aren't taking care of it. Maybe you just need an excuse for your cab being so gross? That's what my passengers keep telling me anyway.


Your seats won't wear out from 24,000 BUTTS?
The stink of 48,000 feet will add up regardless of how much Lysol you spray.
For a pedant, you are a little naive sometimes.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Your seats won't wear out from 24,000 BUTTS?
> The stink of 48,000 feet will add up regardless of how much Lysol you spray.
> For a pedant, you are a little naive sometimes.


This is why you can't have nice things, pops.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

If it's transportion for hire, then they are both the same.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> If it's transportion for hire, then they are both the same.


Right.
But blackout seems to think the 48,000 feet and 24,000 asses from UBER don't stink and won't create wear and tear.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> This is why you can't have nice things, pops.


This is not a counterpoint to my point.
Judges?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is not a counterpoint to my point.
> Judges?


Lol, I remember when I needed validation from others. Then I graduated Kindergarten.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Lol, I remember when I needed validation from others. Then I graduated Kindergarten.


I'm simply asking you to back your statement that cab pax feet and asses differ from those of Uber pax.
It's ok to admit you were wrong.
I'll be here all week.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

I can guarantee you my taxis in Philly will be cleaner and better smelling than any dirty UberX you get freshly picked from the junkyard.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm simply asking you to back your statement that cab pax feet and asses differ from those of Uber pax.
> It's ok to admit you were wrong.
> I'll be here all week.


Oh that's what I said? You be here all week, I'll be making money. Have a ball, don't forget to turn out the lights on your way out.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Oh that's what I said? You be here all week, I'll be making money. Have a ball, don't forget to turn out the lights on your way out.


I accept your concession, even in all its shining arrogance.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I accept your concession, even in all its shining arrogance.


Sorry, I didn't mean to get you riled up. I know you need to think that you "win" every conversation that you take part in. Just tell yourself whatever you need to in order to hold on to that fragile self esteem, mmmkay?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to get you riled up. I know you need to think that you "win" every conversation that you take part in. Just tell yourself whatever you need to in order to hold on to that fragile self esteem, mmmkay?


Mmmkay Broseph.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

babalu said:


> She never reply to any of excellent answers to her.
> She must be one those UBER EMPLOYEE just sit in the office and type in this forums...
> TROLLLLLL


She doesn't/hasn't answered a direct question to her.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Mmmkay Broseph.


I think he's afraid to show his true emotions. He keeps them all bottled up inside or maybe outside.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think he's afraid to show his true emotions. He keeps them all bottled up inside or maybe outside.


Hes young, we knew everything then too.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hes young, we knew everything then too.


Maybe the pink ubercloud hasn't worn off yet. Those kind of newbies always come in here bragging about how great uber is. What they don't see is uber throwing them a big bone to lure them in, and .......... well you know the rest...


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hes young, we knew everything then too.


I get it. It sucks living at the tail end of a great scheme. You had a good go of it. Bask in your happy memories. Be cranky to young upstarts. Pretend some part of your life is still relevant. Whatever it takes.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ridelending said:


> Serious question to cabbies here: How common are female cabbies? I've never heard of or seen one in my entire life.
> .


The numbers of dames driving cabs has been increasing in recent years. When I was driving 20 years ago, there were maybe 5 on the whole roster of 600 or so. 4 of them worked daylight doing a lot of school and hospital trips, just one gal at night.

The problem with the gals working at night was that it was just a lot harder for a woman to put the fear of God into bad actor passengers to keep them in line. You had to sometimes be stern with these guys, and they almost always behaved.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That was a really cool story. But I noticed on the entire page B3 Neighborhood that all there was are story's about murders and dead people found stabbed. Time to relocate?


My doctor and lawyer are here, as well as most of my relatives dead or alive

I thought about moving down to Cape Coral, but dealing with hurricanes is a problem too. Maybe I'll look at a few properties when I'm in Florida next month.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> My doctor and lawyer are here, as well as most of my relatives dead or alive
> 
> I thought about moving down to Cape Coral, but dealing with hurricanes is a problem too. Maybe I'll look at a few properties when I'm in Florida next month.


Arizona brother, no hurricanes, no tornados, no earthquakes, no floods, no blizzards, no crips no bloods. Just sunshine for 350 days a year and some really spicy Mexican food.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

This thread is a gold mine for rich replies. Three that come to mind:

"I haven't created such a ruckus since the last time I let a pig loose in a kosher deli;"

"Bilbo Baggins never saw so many trolls, even at the Battle of Five Armies;" and finally,

"More Fine Whines than the Napa Valley."

Guys, you reap what you sow. I'm sorry, but many replies simply ooze negative attitude. Now, it might just be me, but the same folks carry that same negative outlook to other threads, threads on which I have not posted. 

You want positive? Try injecting some nice cheerleader-like enthusiasm. It's contagious - even you begin to believe it! Next thing you know, you're having one happy day after another.

Well, almost. Stress, and fatigue, are real soul destroyers. When I left cab driving, I was emotionally drained - long hours, low pay, and non-stop aggravation took their toll over time.

That's why I am so happy to find that Uber has eliminated most of the things that caused stress. The only real stress left comes from traffic - and I can mitigate that with scheduling.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> This thread is a gold mine for rich replies. Three that come to mind:
> 
> "I haven't created such a ruckus since the last time I let a pig loose in a kosher deli;"
> 
> ...


None of those replies are all that rich. 
They are:

About as old as Alley Oop's used underwear & twice as smelly
About as original as the wheel 
About as funny as a fart in a spacesuit.

You want a cheer? Here's one: 
*Three dits, four dits, two dits, dah!!
Uber! Uber! ! RAH! !! RAH! !!! RAH! !!!
*
Can't help you with the flowers, beads, sunshine & Uber koolaid, though. I understand Donovan Leach is still alive, so maybe he can help you with the first 3. See Travass Kolonic for your koolaid.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> This thread is a gold mine for rich replies. Three that come to mind:
> 
> "I haven't created such a ruckus since the last time I let a pig loose in a kosher deli;"
> 
> ...


You should try the livery business. Almost all our fares are charters with repeat clientele. It's awesome to drive for a sporting event, concert or just a night out. You tell your group where to be after the show and like magic they're there. 
Making $400 a night on one charter is much less stressful then trying to make $200 with 25 different fares.
Perfect example is tonight. I have a group of 4 Canadiens that already ate at Ocean Club and are now at the casino. I went to Zipps on 64th & Greenway and watched the Cowboy/Viking game while they ate. And now I'm sitting in the parking lot of the casino waiting for their text looking at the UP Forum. And most likely end up at Bourbon Street for some topless entertainment. I have this same group for the Cardinals/Redskins game on Sunday. 
And I hope they win big at the casino so I get a big fat tip. 
This job is only stressful if you let it be.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> This thread is a gold mine for rich replies. Three that come to mind:
> 
> "I haven't created such a ruckus since the last time I let a pig loose in a kosher deli;"
> 
> ...


How much does Uber pay you to post here?
I hope it's a lot, because none of their paid shills last long.
UPnet mods have great BS detection.
Glad someones making bank of evil Uber.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> I get it. It sucks living at the tail end of a great scheme. You had a good go of it. Bask in your happy memories. Be cranky to young upstarts. Pretend some part of your life is still relevant. Whatever it takes.


Nah Brocicle...I have a beautiful wife and amazing 6 year old twins, 2500 square foot house, and most of my health.
I count my blessings.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nah Brocicle...I have a beautiful wife and amazing 6 year old twins, 2500 square foot house, and most of my health.
> I count my blessings.


The fact that you need to tell that to a bunch of anonymous strangers speaks volumes. Sorry, man.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> The fact that you need to tell that to a bunch of anonymous strangers speaks volumes. Sorry, man.


You see negativity in everything.
That is indeed sorry.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You see negativity in everything.
> That is indeed sorry.


You woke up! How was your nap?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> You woke up! How was your nap?


I'm doing errands, paying bills.
Nap sounds good, thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Vegas is also a special market in that the taxi/Uber drivers can get paid by the strip joints to bring a rider to them. When your rider gets in and you are headed for OG, you can suggest that a different gentleman's club might be better. When you drop them off you will be paid $30-$60 (or more) for bringing them to that location. Of course, you have to be willing to drive those late nights but if you do, God bless you. You should be able to make a whole lot of money as long as you are willing to sell your soul to the highest bidder of porn. Don't get me wrong. I am just jealous. I would absolutely sell my soul!


----------



## uberted3827 (Dec 2, 2016)

Driving a taxi is a lot more headache, least in the San Antonio.. Here you need to pay into an accident fund for at fault accidents, 1000 deductibles, at the mercy of the mechanic of when they have time to fix any issues etc. etc.. There just as many concerns and pluses for both. You get sick or hurt, you still need pay your lease for that week or month. There are some great positives too, with the most being your using there car to put miles on and they need to take care of it. And the taxi stands at the hotels, events, and airports.. Much easier to get a fare at the airport as a taxi here than with uber.. The airport police have little patience for ridesharing cars there.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

This is an excellent thread, and a discussion very much worth having. However, I'd like to remind everyone that there's no need to be hostile with each other. I realize that there's a lot of tension between licensed livery drivers and Uber/Lyft drivers, but most everyone has something of value to say. Please keep it civil. Thank you kindly.


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> First, let me state my qualifications: I drove taxi for several years in Nevada, and have been driving Uber in the Mid-South for just under a month.
> 
> There's a world of difference between the two. Uber - more correctly its business model - has eliminated a lot of the things that annoyed me when I drove a cab. Driving cab, most of my stress came from either the passengers or the cab company.
> 
> ...


Show me the money ,


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'll admit I haven't been hovering over my terminal, breathlessly waiting for comments. As Blackout kindly suggested, I do have a life, and I really don't care much what someone might think about me or my posts. No one makes you read stuff you don't like.

I did note two folks - one carrying the tag of 'moderator' - respond to this thread with personal attacks on my person. Folks usually do that when they disagree with something, but they failed to mention where they disagree. Whether I'm a saint or a sinner is irrelevant - ideas exist apart from individuals.

One person seems unhappy that I've not replied to any 'answers." Why would an answer need a reply? This same soul asserts I haven't answered any direct questions. Please identify those questions. If they're not relevant to this thread, start your own.

I really must credit Seal for making clear why this thread was necessary. It was created in response to a number of threads that make clear that many are still confused about the difference between being an employee and a business owner. That's what we are: business owners. So it's natural WE are responsible for the entire business. We simply hire Uber to handle our collections and dispatch. It's no different than our hiring a mechanic or accountant. If we want to hire someone else for these tasks, we are free to do so. Lyft is one resource. 

One simply MUST understand the different business models. We're not taxis, and never will be.

Questions about wages, which (cab or Uber) is better, livery as an alternative, etc. are best discussed in their own threads. Feel free to start them.

I want to thank Peter North for contributing the most irrelevant, specious bit of rhetoric yet seen in this thread. It's hard to play music with a single string guitar.

Spam seems unhappy that the Uber model reduces his opportunities to be dishonest. Maybe that's another difference between Uber's business model and the Taxi model.

Radios / dispatch methods might also be a difference worthy of discussion. IMO, the Uber method works much better. 

Likewise, AUD might be right about 'money up front.' Sounds a lot like Uber to me! No 'runners,' no more fares coming up a few dollars short, no more begging the road boss to write off a trip, no more dealing with fares who want to negotiate discounted fares, etc. This goes directly to my point that Uber's model eliminates a lot of the weaknesses in the taxi model


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Spam seems unhappy that the Uber model reduces his opportunities to be dishonest. Maybe that's another difference between Uber's business model and the Taxi model.


Winner winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> First, let me state my qualifications: I drove taxi for several years in Nevada, and have been driving Uber in the Mid-South for just under a month.
> 
> There's a world of difference between the two. Uber - more correctly its business model - has eliminated a lot of the things that annoyed me when I drove a cab. Driving cab, most of my stress came from either the passengers or the cab company.
> 
> ...


Uber has alot of shills , Taxi doesnt...


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> The truth can really sting.


similar to pouring rubbing alcohol on an open wound.


----------



## uberted3827 (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't know what its like today as I haven't driven a taxi in over 10 years, but back then a dispatcher could feed calls to a driver that they knew it was a good destination, and the driver could give that dispatcher a kickback. I just hated all the politics that were behind the taxi business. Who gets a good car, who car gets fixed first, was the damage to the cab you or another driver.. etc etc.

In my view both have their evil and good. It just depends on , in your own view is what important to you personally.. I agree prolly not the smartest decision to get in a car payment situation or use uber to quit your regular paycheck job to pay all your bill till you see if it works for you in the area you live in.

I guess the bottom line, is no one is forcing you to drive for uber.. And yes Uber seems to need change some things that seem unfair at this time. I give it a try, and only have myself to blame if I continue to work and its not worth my time.. Seems like a lot of you act like uber is forcing you to drive for them


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> *1. *I did note two folks - one carrying the tag of 'moderator' - respond to this thread with personal attacks on my person.
> 
> *2. *Folks usually do that when they disagree with something, but they failed to mention where they disagree. Whether I'm a saint or a sinner is irrelevant - ideas exist apart from individuals.
> 
> ...


1. There are only two Moderators in this topic. The other one made no reply to any specific post. I assume, then, that you are accusing me of "respond[ing] with a personal attack on [your] person" [sic--except for brackets used for clarification]. Please tell me what I have posted that would constitute a "personal attack on [your] person". If it is the italicised paraphrase of a Forum Member from that "other Washington", you missed the point. As you present yourself to the Members of this Forum as a sophisticated, informed person who knows so much more about this than the rest of us hopelessly uninformed drivers, I would think that you would have understood that since I specifically labelled it as a "paraphrase", the "you" is an "impersonal 'you' " as opposed to a "you" that would be used in addressing you. As we now have eliminated that statement as a candidate for a "personal attack on [your] person", please show me the statement that I made that _*is*_ a "personal attack on [your] person". Oh, and hold that "personal attack on [your] person for Numbers Six and Seven.

2. and 3. While you do not sit at your terminal "with baited breath" as you await replies, you do fail to read them. The various posters to this topic have stated how, why and where they do not agree with you.

4. Perhaps when you drove a cab in Nevada, you were an employee of the cab company. I never drove a cab in Nevada, so I do not know. In the Capital of Your Nation and its suburbs, the cab drivers are not employees of the companies. In fact, just as are TNC drivers, cab drivers are independent contractors, thus "business owners". I, and the other hacks who have posted to this topic, have explained this. Perhaps you did not understand what we were trying to tell you. I am giving you the benefit of the doubt on the question of your reading the replies from the hacks.

5. Oh yes TNC drivers are taxi drivers. They do the same thing that a taxi driver does. They haul people for compensation based on time and distance in an automobile that is smaller than a bus. The difference is that the TNCs do not have a funny paint job on their car. do not have a stupid looking light on top of their car, are underinsured, are unlicenced..........I could continue, but let us leave it at that, for now.

6. If you think that any topic that you post to these Boards will receive responses that are only one-hundred per-cent on topic, you are setting yourself up for a major disappointment.

7. You complain about "personal attacks on your person" yet you launch one on PeterNorth. For your edification, the first part of his statement is false, but the second part is true. While, according to basic logic that you study in eighth grade pre-algebra, that makes the statement "false", it is far from "specious". As this topic is a discussion (yes, it IS a discussion) of differences between taxis and Uber, PeterNorth's statement is far from "irrelevant".

Consider, if you will, in addition, post Number Sixty Seven that you put up to this topic. In your attempt to show us just how clever and worldly you really are, you call us "trolls" and "whiners". Who is launching "personal attacks on [whose] person"?

Crash goes that chariot.

8. Your second statement has no connexion to the first. Further, if any "dishonesty" can be attributed to any response to this topic from I_Like_Spam, it _*might*_ be from his statement on "cash money" as related to paying taxes. Drivers' paying taxes is a small part, if it is a part at all, of Uber's "business model".

9. The Uber method (and the current method that the cabs use) works better for the customer. The voice method has the potential to work better for the driver, if properly applied. Sadly, often it was not "properly applied".

10. Cabs in the District of Columbia were allowed to ask for money up front in 1931. No one had thought of any Uber or Travis Kalanick in 1931. Wireless telephones were a dream here and there. Di(k Tracy had his radio watch in 1931, but Di(k Tracy was a comic strip character. Uber is nothing new, it is a rehash of a bunch of old stuff prettied up with some newfangled inventions.

11. It "goes directly to your point" only in markets where the cab driver is an employee of the company. If you would be good enough to read what some of the hacks here have posted in reply, you will learn that the model in whatever part of Nevada you drove is not the model everywhere........or does your self-granted exemption to replying to replies extend to reading them with any care?

We have no "road boss" with whom we must deal, here. If they want to chisel the fare, we put them out of the car. No problem.

If you are going to come to these Boards to pontificate, put up posts that demonstrate an air of superiority, tell everyone that he is uninformed and use the foregoing as a licence to practice what you condemn in others, you should not be surprised when you receive hostile responses.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> Uber has alot of shills , Taxi doesnt...


Hilarious.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I am trying not to laugh while drinking my coffee.........Thank you AUD for you wonderful post above I applaud you


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> Uber has alot of shills , Taxi doesnt...


Lets count the scams shall we.

1. Stolen credit card scams (customer and or driver)
2. fake vomit scams (driver)
3. canceling ride early scam (customer)
4. fake trips for incentives scam (driver)
5. shoving too many passengers in a car scam (customer)
6. Uber Pool (the company)
7. Surge pricing (The company + drivers)
8. Every time that Uber rips us off from shorting us (the company)
9. calling support to get a charge reversed (customer)
10. Extended a ride past the customers destination (driver)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> Uber has alot of shills , Taxi doesnt...


Taxi DOES have a lot of "shills"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Lets count the scams shall we.
> 
> 1. Stolen credit card scams (customer and or driver)
> 2. fake vomit scams (driver)
> ...


You forgot new UBER " up front " pricing. Where Uber keeps the overcharge and driver gets no share.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Lets count the scams shall we.
> 
> 1. Stolen credit card scams (customer and or driver)
> 2. fake vomit scams (driver)
> ...


Not to mention the referral scam, where Uber partners load the streets with more ants to fill their bank accounts with cash INSTEAD of driving. *Cough*ponzi*cough*
Or
The UberChina scam, where only 40℅ of fares were legit, but Uber Corporate let it fly because they felt they needed the extra 60℅ stat for metrics to please their VC overlords.
OR
The new statistic of 59℅ subsidized rides here in the U.S. designed to take down the entire rest of transportation.
Whoooo doggy I'm on a roll here!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You should try the livery business. Almost all our fares are charters with repeat clientele.
> Perfect example is tonight. I have a group of 4 Canadiens. I have this same group for the Cardinals/Redskins game on Sunday.


And this is what happens on a Sunday when one of the group is too hungover to go to the game. I get the extra ticket and get paid for attending an NFL game.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> This is an excellent thread, and a discussion very much worth having. However, I'd like to remind everyone that there's no need to be hostile with each other. I realize that there's a lot of tension between licensed livery drivers and Uber/Lyft drivers, but most everyone has something of value to say. Please keep it civil. Thank you kindly.


 Me hostile? I'm the ever so lovable, meandering, chortling crison!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

This topic seriously hits a nerve with me. It makes me very hostile.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> This topic seriously hits a nerve with me. It makes me very hostile.


I've never heard of a hostile grahamcracker before.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Me hostile? I'm the ever so lovable, meandering, chortling crison!


I would never accuse you of being hostile, my friend. Your amiable presence is always welcome.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Me hostile? I'm the ever so lovable, meandering, chortling crison!


Just the other day in Yellowstone Nat'l Park an Asian tourist ignored the 25 yard rule and was thrown in the air 3 times by a bison. I guess you guys don't like it when people come within 5' of you to take a picture. Haha


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> ."
> 
> Guys, you reap what you sow. I'm sorry, but many replies simply ooze negative attitude. Now, it might just be me, but the same folks carry that same negative outlook to other threads, threads on which I have not posted.
> 
> ...


Listen sunshine, I'm an optimistic realist. From what I can tell, you're a disconnected moron at best.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I assume they tip taxi's. Some chick today showed up at the grill to get her phone from me. Gave it to her, no tip.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I assume they tip taxi's. Some chick today showed up at the grill to get her phone from me. Gave it to her, no tip.


Did you give her any mints?......were you able to talk to her?......did you tell her that you were an Empowered Uber driver?......Mr Robot


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I really must credit Seal for making clear why this thread was necessary. It was created in response to a number of threads that make clear that many are still confused about the difference between being an employee and a business owner.


That's actually SEAL. It stands for Sea, Air and Land. During WWII the U.S. Navy had a special operations group that was very proficient in underwater tactics. That group was called UDT. Which stands for Underwater Demolition Team. As the Navy progressed in the 50's and 60's the UDT's became known as Frogmen. In the late 70's/early 80's it was realized that Frogmen were needed for a full variety of tactics and the Navy SEAL program was implemented.
SEAL Team 6 along with Special Ops Task Group 66 was the responsible party to eliminate Osama Bin Laden, the most wanted terrorist in U.S. History.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah all of the military have bad asses...marine force recon.......rangers.....special forces...and Delta Force...Navy SEALS.....and I guess Coast Guard and National Guard has them too


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Green Berets too.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Th


UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Vegas is also a special market in that the taxi/Uber drivers can get paid by the strip joints to bring a rider to them. When your rider gets in and you are headed for OG, you can suggest that a different gentleman's club might be better. When you drop them off you will be paid $30-$60 (or more) for bringing them to that location. Of course, you have to be willing to drive those late nights but if you do, God bless you. You should be able to make a whole lot of money as long as you are willing to sell your soul to the highest bidder of porn. Don't get me wrong. I am just jealous. I would absolutely sell my soul!


That's not special. My small east coast market does the exact same thing, only for a bit less money ($5-10/rider).


----------

